# Hitching out of NY south to regionals.



## Rob (Nov 23, 2014)

Me and my friend are heading out on monday (finally) 
Anyone have experience hitching out of here? We're close to Binghamton, NY but I've read one too many stories about people getting stuck there.


----------



## Tude (Nov 23, 2014)

Binghamton!! hehe - last time I was there was several (ok many) years ago - hehe saw a shitty concert with Billy Idol there; he was not at his best. hehe. Well finally getting out of this upstate area - yay - I think weather looks mild-ish this next week so that is very cool for you. Hopefully Hiwayman can chime in here as I bet he's been through here and there hitching/riding and going through your area. Hey - and have fun and enjoy - and do keep us appraised as to what is happening.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 28, 2014)

The thruway is a bitch. Avoid it at all costs. New York is generally easy but save for West Virginia every state south of NY is hell. WV is quite possibly the best state in the U.S. to hitchhike so if you're going on an extended trip ever definitely go to WV. Pennsylvania is kinda strange. local rides (i.e. 1-10 mile rides inside big cities) are insanely easy. Just fly a sign. This works best in philly. long distance rides on the highway are less than desirable. New England is great. Good luck!


----------

